# Brought by fate?



## Lacey6 (May 31, 2009)

Hi all!

I wanted to share the unique background of my mom's youngest cat, Mario. He's a gray DSH, about a year old. My mom's other cats are two 14yos and three 9yos (sort of a senior citizen's home). I was really glad that the little guy showed up so that my mom will have some continuous companionship as the older ones pass. It seemed like fate...

Around January 2008, my mom noticed a black cat hanging around our backyard. Since it was cold, she felt bad and started feeding him, calling him Spooky because he freaked her out in their first meeting. Around April, she learned that he belonged to one of our neighbors and was just nosey. She stopped feeding him, but he kept hanging around. One day, "Spooky" showed up with a tiny gray kitten, barely old enough to be out on his own. My mom asked her neighbor, but the kitten wasn't his. The little one was scared of everyone except Spooky. My mom started putting food out again because she was worried the babe needed food. 

So, Spooky and his pet kitten (as my mom would call him) started hanging around a lot. One day, my mom looked outside and Spooky had (sexually) mounted the kitten. My mom freaked out, somehow grabbed the little one and brough him inside her house. Being a feral kitten, he freaked out. 

I don't know the details of how she calmed him down, but now he's a fairly well-adjusted member of the family. He loves to sit on her lap but is too long for her, so he adjusts himself, stretches, adjusts himself, stretches, and eventually just flops off. He's even friendly towards me, whom he's seen for about two months total spread out throughout his life. He'll roll onto his back and look up at me with eyes begging to touch him. I'll rub his belly and he'll start bitting and grabbing playfully. I go along with it, 'cause he needs someone other than our geriatrics to play with. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your Mom should share her feral-taming tricks with you, so you can share them with us!

What a great story, and a happy ending.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a lovely story.  What's the kitten's name?

seashell


----------



## Lacey6 (May 31, 2009)

Mario, after Mario Lemuix of Pittsburgh Penguins fame.  He's a really intelligent soul, so she had trouble coming up with a name. She's still not happy with what she chose, but it's kind of too late to change now.


----------

